
French Taxi Drivers Burn Tires Block Airports in Mass 24-Hour Strike - wslh
http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogspot.com/2016/01/french-taxi-drivers-burn-tires-block.html
======
anovikov
That's how an industry being massively disrupted look like!

